# Compilation lags on zen-kernel

## Ins137

Sorry for my english, guys. I've got a problem... I migrated from gentoo-kernel to zen and now I've got a terrible lags in my system while compiling any package. My kernel is: 2.6.34-zen x86_64. Who's got any ideas on this? 

Thank you.

----------

## drescherjm

Turn on low latency desktop. I believe that is in the general settings.

----------

